# weird question



## helenforsdale (May 30, 2006)

-howdy kids...


this is probably an absurd question - but could you build up a merlin as a single speed? would you want to? if not, why not?

i'm looking to switch over from mtb'ing to roadie/cyclo-x and i came across a nice merlin frame for cheap. like what i was planning on spending on a new soma. but i was originally hoping to build up a nice light singlespeed. something for nice endurance runs as well as light commuting around the city. but mostly for the endurance. i live in nyc. i'm sure the merlin is kind of an overkill for these things, but like i said, the price is right and what i read sounded nice - stiff, light, no wasted energy.

are these bikes not sturdy enough for hard city riding? is this way to big of a jump after riding mtb?


pardon my ignorance in these areas.


cheers,



-joshua...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

helenforsdale said:


> -howdy kids...
> 
> 
> this is probably an absurd question - but could you build up a merlin as a single speed? would you want to? if not, why not?
> ...


you could but you really need horiz dropouts. you'd have to get an ENO hub wheel or a chain tensioner. Not sure why you'd pick a Merlin for this tho--plenty of other bikes that you could uy for way less $$ that would work.


----------



## helenforsdale (May 30, 2006)

like i said, it's a bizzare question. you see a lot of mutant bikes 'round these parts. i'm curious. what would you recommend? also, the less graphic the bike, the better. simplicity is key here - both in operation as well as looks.


-joshua...


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*nothing weird about Merlin*

Single speed or geared, titianium is a great choice. If the price is right, I think it is the right choice. Light Stiff and bomb proof.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

helenforsdale said:


> -howdy kids...
> 
> 
> this is probably an absurd question - but could you build up a merlin as a single speed? would you want to? if not, why not?
> ...


An old colleague mine in Seattle has Merlin singlespeed set up. I use to work w/ him as courier before I move to Colorado. I'm not exactly sure what his set up was but if I remember correctly he's only using a rear brake. I believe it's Merlin Cyress or something like that. He too got it for almost nothing. He would take the bike everywhere in hilly town of the great NW. As an x-courier, I've seen some whacky set ups and the Merlin wasn't one of them.


----------



## helenforsdale (May 30, 2006)

sort of a moot point. i had e-mailed the guy a question about the bike and sent me a rather nasty reply - then as if to hammer the point home, i saw the same felllow posting about issues he had with the bike in this forum - and he had gotten it from someone else as well. of course, it was only the headset, maybe not that big of a deal. still. 'tis a shame though.




-joshua...


----------

